# How to troubleshoot Dell 1800MP DLP projector bulb



## Jamesworden007 (Nov 28, 2019)

Hi, I have a Dell 1800MP projector with very few hours on it but it had the 3300uF 10V power supply cap failure with blinking orange LED. After replacing the capacitor, things looked better at start up with the on-off button blue and all the other controls lit up blue, but after 1-2 min, the lamp LED lit up solid indicating a bulb problem. It's a Mercury lamp, looks clean and nice, no dust and no signs of heating. Does anyone have a good idea how I can find out of bulb is bad, connection is bad or power supply has a problem? I guess the bulb starts with a 60,000V pulse than once the arc is drawn and bulb warms up a constant 60V is applied to run the bulb normally. Thanks, James


----------

